# washing microfibre cloth?



## RoadRunner20 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have couple of micro cloths and they looking pretty gank, so looks like i going to need to clean them.

question is how? can i just stick them in the washing machine on a low 40 with the rest of the washing or is their a tried and tested way to clean these cloths?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes just bung them in the machine but don't add fabric conditioner.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

And put them on the line to dry, not on radiators.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

GSD said:


> Yes just bung them in the machine but don't add fabric conditioner.


+1 for that:thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Use Non Bio only.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Only a couple of cloths? Well done you,l'm [email protected] at chucking stuff away so l've got absulutely mindreds of the little chaps,they're like flat Tribbles. A smidge of vinegar added to the wash is supposed to help,l've found upping the temp to 60 hasn't done any harm and gets more of the muck out.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Have a read here mate...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=28609


----------

